
Ask HN: 2020 Equivalent of Microsoft Frontpage? - dabockster
Hey HN, I was working on some static site generator stuff when I realized that the generator part is much better off running on my computer. Why run a huge generator server program when I can compile it down to HTML, throw it up on Apache, and party like it&#x27;s 1999? When you think about it that way, running something like Jekyll seems so inefficient and a waste of compute resources on both my machine and whatever server it ends up on.<p>So there&#x27;s the reason for my question. What&#x27;s the 2020 equivalent for Microsoft Frontpage? Webapps like Squarespace do not count, it must install and run on my computer. Any modern OS is fair game.
======
tiernano
Jekyll was overkill for me, so i changed to Hugo... yes, same theory, but a
LOT faster than Jekyll, and only one binary to worry about... my sites
(tiernanotoole.ie, geekphotographer.com) are built local, checked into git and
then checked out on the server, but stuff like netlify will do that for you...

As for the desktop app for building stuff, looks like Dreamweaver
([https://www.adobe.com/ie/products/dreamweaver.html](https://www.adobe.com/ie/products/dreamweaver.html))
is still a thing... also, based on this SO thread
[[https://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/19946/what-
is...](https://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/19946/what-is-a-good-
replacement-for-ms-frontpage)], Expression Web might be the spiritual
replacement for Front Page...

------
aruggirello
You're looking for SeaMonkey. It's the Mozilla suite featuring a WYSIWYG HTML
editor, and is still actively maintained:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaMonkey](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaMonkey)

